

Answers about Android - bg182
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20754182

======
shawndumas
"Believe it or not, we started work on the iPlayer radio app for Android on
the same day as the one for the iPhone, but we’re still resolving a number of
issues [...] That worked out of the box on Apple, but not on Android."

------
bookwormAT
writing a program so it runs cross platform on ~800 devices and ~100 different
operating systems is more work than writing a software for a single device and
software.

Android is defragmenting the market, because it allows you to write a single
software for both samsung touchwiz and htc sense.

iOS is fragmenting the market because you have to write a seperate app for it.

The fragmentation complaint makes no sense, because Android did not spawn all
those different devices. Android just allows you to target all of them with
the same code.

------
rjv
than*

Sorry, just a pet peeve.

